# 8 Wired Hopwired



## mje1980 (23/2/12)

Had this the other night. Loved the hoppy aroma, flavour was malty but dry, a little on the bitter side, but manageable.


----------



## Pennywise (23/2/12)

Haven't had a dissapointing beer from these guys yet.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/2/12)

I love this beer, tall poppy is there best IMO.


----------



## rehab (23/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I love this beer, tall poppy is there best IMO.




Same here. Would love to know how to make the Hopwired though. Have seen a Tall Poppy Clone so would be awesome to find this too.


----------



## Tilt (23/2/12)

stillinrehab said:


> Same here. Would love to know how to make the Hopwired though. Have seen a Tall Poppy Clone so would be awesome to find this too.



This might shed some light - info straight from the source - Soren is the 8 wired brewer and Champion NZ brewer at the BrewNZ awards 2011
Hopwired recipe thread

Reply by Soren on October 29, 2009 at 9:13am
Yesterday: 8 Wired Brewing's 'HopWired IPA'.

1500 L
1.070
90+% Gladfield pale malt
22.5 kgs of Pacific Jade, 'Mystery hop X', Motueka and my favorite of all hops: Nelson Sauvin. 20 of those kgs added with less than 10 mins left of the boil (or in the hopback, or the fermentor)
Wyeast 1272
Fermentation should hopefully go to around 1.012 or lower.

What I am aiming for here is a true west coast style IPA with unique NZ ingredients, as far as I know the first of its kind to be put in a bottle??

The brew went really good but I had a few stress related dramas in the brewery, I cannot help tweeking the recipe on the go and that can cause some stress. Brian ordered me to calm down and take a nap on a couple of sacks of malt before mashing in 777kgs for an MPA, HopWired's older cousin


----------



## raven19 (24/2/12)

:icon_offtopic: My 8 Wired IRA (tall poppy) clone. Still carbing up but tasty already!

Whats in the glass - linky

Recipe linky


----------



## vr4_psych (6/5/12)

Bumping an old thread - does anyone know any bottle shops in Brisbane that stock HopWired?

Leigh


----------



## Doubleplugga (6/5/12)

I love their stout as well. haven't tasted a bad brew from these guys
hey Raven19 that recipe looks awesome.... have put it on my to brew list


----------



## Yob (10/7/12)

raven19 said:


> :icon_offtopic: My 8 Wired IRA (tall poppy) clone. Still carbing up but tasty already!
> 
> Whats in the glass - linky
> 
> Recipe linky




What was your final verdict on this beer Raven?

I really liked this beer in NZ and got myself some Mouteka and some NS and was going to give it a bash... will be aiming for a slightly different recipe to the one you posted but was just curious as to your impression of the recipe you did.

Yob


----------



## hoppy2B (10/7/12)

Good question Yob. I'd be interested to know how that turned out, considering it has mind blowing amounts of Tomahawk in it. 
I just took delivery of a rhizome of the same variety a week or two ago.  Except in this case it went by the name of Columbus.


----------



## raven19 (10/7/12)

Sorry I missed these posts chaps!

I thought it was a very tidy recipe.

It was a big hit at the SA Case Swap which I hosted a few months back now. A number of attendees still comment on it, and the (non brewer) neighbours loved it.

I tend to brew something different every time I brew nowadays, but this beer is on the 'to brew' list again for sure, with different hops depending on what is in the freezer at home.

The only downside is the higher abv% coupled with the tastiness of it. I blame it for growing my belly somewhat (high alc and highish FG me thinks...)!

Hop flavour and aroma lasted the distance too, I sat on the last few litres in the keg for a while, and the beer held up very well.


----------



## hoppy2B (12/7/12)

Thanks Raven, sounds delicious. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob (13/7/12)

Im going to try for an inspired by 8 Wired Hopwired..

Going to use for hops

bittered with magnum at about 40 min.. then loads of Mouteka from 20 down, spiced with Nelson at 10 down and peppered with Centennial throughout in small amounts...

aaah..Im lovin this shit :icon_drunk: 

@ Raven Never tried tomahawk, any advice there?

ed: svhpell...ing


----------



## raven19 (14/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> @ Raven Never tried tomahawk, any advice there?



Same as Columbus apparently! So it has some of the yankee characteristics and plenty of resin like with such large additions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hop_varieties

The full body and malt of the beer supports it well though. I don't think substituting would be an issue at all.


----------



## Yob (16/7/12)

Just when you think you have enough hop varietys in the freezer  

Dug THIS and THIS up

The brew I did yesterday was with Magnum, Centennial, Mouteka and a dash of NS...

and will fall short both in IBU (a tad) adn colour I think.. was a fun brew though and smelled amazing and has gone to the front of the line to be next into a fermenter..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (20/7/12)

Brewing Network CYBI - 8 Wired Imperial Stout 

Really good interview with 8 wired Brewer

:icon_cheers:


----------



## hoppy2B (20/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Just when you think you have enough hop varietys in the freezer




Never mind the freezer, gets some more hop varieties out in the garden. :blink: 

I'm looking forward to trying out some home grown Columbus and Victoria next year. :beer:


----------



## Yob (20/7/12)

hoppy2B said:


> Never mind the freezer, gets some more hop varieties out in the garden. :blink:
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying out some home grown Columbus and Victoria next year. :beer:



WTF has that got to do with any 8 wired brew?

If you want to bang on about your hops again do it in the appropriate thread which you are well familiar with.


----------



## kixbooty (6/11/12)

mje1980 said:


> Had this the other night. Loved the hoppy aroma, flavour was malty but dry, a little on the bitter side, but manageable.



I love it! One of my favourite beers!


----------

